
Show HN: Stallman Bot – The Interjecting Slack Hubot Integration - interwho
https://github.com/interwho/stallman-bot
======
interwho
Based on the Stallman on Steroids bot from /g/, stallman bot will interject on
trigger words from the FSF Words to Avoid list.

This was made as a joke.

